# No Adoption Pay



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Have found out that as I only work for 10 hours a week I am not entitled to get SAP as I do not earn the minimum amount required. Is there a website where I can check out what we are entitled to? Thanks x


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

The average weekly earnings for SAP must be at least £111.00. If you Google hmrc adoption pay calculator, they will give you all the info

Chelle
Xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Chellebelle. I am already aware of this and that I cannot claim Adoption Pay but wondered if there is anything else available besides that and Child Benefit x


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you tried entitled.Co.uk?

/links


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

That's disgraceful pyjamas, what are you supposed to live on??

I only just managed to get SAP. Had to move panel and placement dates back a month as I have only just worked for my employer for 26 weeks so even though I'm full time, wouldn't have got a thing. 

I expect if you were on the dole, claiming benefits all your life, you'd get loads of help. Grrrrrr

Can You claim child or working tax credits? X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

According to yougov - the qualifiing criteria is below:
So if this is what you get because you work 10 hours then your employer should provide you with a SAP1 explaining this and you could ask your placing authority to provide a adoption allowance for the first 9 months.

To be honest though, they would've expected this to have been explored during home study and AA is quite difficult to get these days for younger children with no apparent needs.

I believe, pregnant ladies would receive a maternity allowance and possibly income support if they don't meet the below criteria for maternity pay. Even with the new rules coming in April, to equalise adoption pay terms with maternity won't cover your situation or those who are self employed so worth highlighting to Adoption UK so they can continue to campaign for equality in state benefits.
Yogov criteria for Adoption and Maternity pay:

earn on average at least £111 a week (before tax
[/size]


----------

